# Will I gain weight if I stop exercising?



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

14-year-old anorexic FtM here, height = 167 cm and weight = 49.6 kg so my BMI is around 17.6. Everyday, I restrict my calorie intake to no more than 1,200 a day and put in gruelling sessions of walking every day, at least 20,000 steps a day in total. I hate living this way and may cut down on exercise yet at the same time I'm scared to, because not long before I was living this extreme lifestyle I was straight-up fat. Yes, all my life I've always been on the chubby side and between the ages of 9 and 13 it was certainly noticeable. Adults dismissed it as "puppy fat" but I think that idea is total bullshit. I think I was definitely overweight, due to unfavourable genetics and stuff rather than lifestyle as all the other kids my aged lived like I would - eating like a horse every day but barley exercising - yet my BMI was in a very, very high percentile.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Why not just try cutting back on the exercise a little? You could get away with 10,000 a day 5 days a week. You could also alternate your cardio with some light weights and calisthenics. Why not consult a trainer and dietician?


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Depends on genetics.
In my case, my weight doesn't change at all (bit underweight myself as well) if I exercise, if I don't exercise, if I eat a lot, if I don't eat anything at all. One of my parents was the same and it's inherited. So there's no straight answer, you got to experiment, everyone's body is unique.


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with @tanstaafl28 consulting a trainer and dietician is definitely the best idea. No matter what your genetics are there is probably a healthy spot for you between overweight and anorexic.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Whatexists said:


> Yeah, I agree with @tanstaafl28 consulting a trainer and dietician is definitely the best idea. No matter what your genetics are there is probably a healthy spot for you between overweight and anorexic.


keyword is “probably”


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

defenseless said:


> keyword is “probably”


No it isn't. I used the word "probably" because I have a habit of not speaking in absolutes. But there _is_ a healthy weight for everyone. It may be over or under the "average" for their height. But it's there.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Whatexists said:


> No it isn't. I used the word "probably" because I have a habit of not speaking in absolutes. But there _is_ a healthy weight for everyone. It may be over or under the "average" for their height. But it's there.


There is a healthy weight based on the statistical average. That's how weight-to-height ratio is determined.
But statistical average doesn't necessarily mean it's achievable for every single human being on the planet.
Genetics *do* play a role.


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

defenseless said:


> There is a healthy weight based on the statistical average. That's how weight-to-height ratio is determined.
> But statistical average doesn't necessarily mean it's achievable for every single human being on the planet.
> Genetics *do* play a role.


You misunderstood my post. Statistical averages do not determine what is healthy for the individual, they are only trends in what tends to be good. Thus a healthy weight for an individual might be over or under the average. But every individual does have a healthy weight for them. Genetics will play a large roll in determining what that healthy weight is, and how best to approach getting there (whether you will need to eat more or less food, what sorts of food will be better for you, etc.) As do other factors such as how much physical training you do during your formative years and what types of physical training you do. Consulting a dietician or a physical trainer is the best idea for finding the best way for you, personally, to be healthy and strong, based on whatever your personal genetics are. They can also answer the question of whether or not working out less will result in gaining weight for you.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Diet impacts weight much more than exercise does. Of course, there is a certain amount of variability in all individuals, so you'll need to test it out yourself to see what happens. I predict though, with your current diet-exercise regimen, stopping exercise won't even stop you from _losing _weight. I'm no doctor, but I'm pretty sure you burn more than 1,200 calories_ just from going to school_ and doing homework and breathing.

Now, this is not to say you should stop exercising altogether, exercising is good for other things (like getting smarter). You should exercise in moderation.

If it's any comfort, when I was around your age, I was overweight. Then I had hormonal changes _cough_ puberty _cough_ which reversed my appetite and changed my weight. Please trust those who say it is puppy fat


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Anorexia is pretty serious and needs attention in its own right. IDK if a general trainer is necessarily equipped to give you advice that would take it adequately into account. If mental health or dysmorphia services are available at any level, I think you'd be safest if you start with that.


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

It depends on your body type. For example when I stopped visiting gym I gained some weight but unfortunately the general condition of my body was worse than I expected, I had a lack of vitamins, feeling unwell. As a result, I was recommended a course of hormone therapy and I've read how to do it https://hghfor-sale.com/how-to-mix-and-inject-hgh


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Generally when a person doesn't exercise their body will change to be less muscle more fat over time, but that's assuming they aren't at a caloric deficit. Body composition is what matters more than weight. An anorexic person has both low fat and low muscle because their body has run out of fat and begun to eat its own muscle. So if you're gonna exercise then focus on restoring muscle rather than cardio, you'd gain weight but it would be muscle weight which is healthy. Muscle raises your metabolism which is fine if you're eating enough. You have to eat sufficiently to build muscle and allow for recovery. Foods such as fatty meat and eggs are perfect because they are high protein and highly satiating, harder to overeat. Eat meat, exercise in moderation, and be happy.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

17.6 is underweight. If you continue to lose weight, you're going to put yourself in a very dangerous place.
When your body does not get enough food in the form of glucose to feed your brain, your body starts to get it from stored fat.
When your body runs out of stored fat to break down for glucose, your body starts to break down muscle tissue for fuel.
You only have so much tissue to break down before your organs start to shut down and you die of starvation.

As I stated in the other thread, eating disorders are about anxiety and control. They're not easy to overcome. They usually require a great deal of psychological help as the person with the eating disorder often has to be treated with anxiety and have to learn coping mechanisms to learn how to better handle a loss of control, and with the anxiety.


----------



## eva26 (Oct 28, 2020)

It depends on your body type.


----------



## Meatbun (Mar 26, 2021)

I was quite chubby as well and I hit puberty pretty late and so I didnt lose my "puppy fat" till about end of high school. I would actually suggest becoming comfortable with food but continuing the exercise. The exercise doesn't have to be severe. Doing simple pushups and a lot of them really does help. If your super desperat for thinning down you might as well become sculpted. Then you know for sure you won't be overweight and be buff .😉This is all easier said then done, you might need to get help for the anorexia, and genetics play a huge part in this. Wish you best on the journey.


----------



## Chriss6419 (12 mo ago)

Yes, you will start getting weight if you stop doing exercise because your calorie requirement decreases and your metabolism slows down and you getting started to gain more weight.


----------



## MikaEmber (1 mo ago)

Unfortunately, you find yourself at some extreme every time. You either weigh too much or pathologically little. If you want to change your weight, you should completely change your approach to life. You should stop putting so much strain on your body and start eating right. To do this, your diet should be balanced and rich in everything you need to maintain the quality of your health. If you feel like you don't have hunger and can't wait for it, then you should look into gml apeti. I decided to try supplements like this not too long ago, but I have started noticing weight gain. Everything is subjective, so you have to try different options.


----------

